# Finding something to do...



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

For those of you looking for interesting things to keep yourself occupied while going thru the personal hell of divorce, or for finding your new calling, try meetup. I joined an adventure group near here and having a good time and meeting some neat people. Initially I was kinda skeptical of it - joining a group of people over the internet, but its been fun for the last couple of events. 

This is not an ad, just a relation of something successful I have done.


----------

